# Rare natural sunshine



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was running trains yesterday afternoon when the rare ray of sunshine from the other side of the house made it into the train room.

The natural sunlight looked good so I snapped a couple of fast photos before it disappeared.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2019)

Excellent photos Michael. You can't beat natural sunlight.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Great pics.

Will never be any natural light in my train dungeon unless I pipe it it. hwell:


----------

